# This is "cheating", I'm afraid.............



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2005)

Crows...












Seen like this in my dad's garden, these are original, non-cheating *scare*_crows_, but they don't really count for this board, right. Hmph... and they so nicely STAYED where they were......

And this "JonMikal-crow" ... is past its prime, I fear:






This was in my aunt's garden, and whether this one still manages to scare away the other birds from her blackberries I don't know.


----------



## Slovensky (Aug 4, 2005)

that's really made me laugh - something that's been lacking for me in the last couple of days.


Thanks LaFoto :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 4, 2005)

uugghh....the last one  worried me....

way to go lafoto....and no..its not cheating... its being photographically creative..!!

lets see if chiller or jonmikal can "top" the last one...!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 4, 2005)

lol!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 4, 2005)

hahahaa Corinna got the best crows around the board buahahahahahah those are so neat


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

heeheheheheh  Oh I like this!  Thanks for the giggle LaFoto!  : )


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 4, 2005)

i htink the second one almost looks like the crow is moving...except for the cobwebs growing on it...

thanks for the laugh


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

:lmao: you are hilarious Corinna. have you been playing in chiller's basement?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2005)

My dad must have.... else where do you think he got these from to scare the blackbirds away from his berries??? 

By the way, as an interesting fact he explained to me that the crow with the black beak does NOT keep the blackbirds away. But the one with the yellow beak does. Funny, isn't it?


----------



## Chiller (Aug 4, 2005)

LaFoto...what are you doin with my crow props.  Halloween is just around the corner, so could you please send them back. :lmao:    :lmao:


----------

